
Bail on One Idea Today - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/5/11/bail-on-one-idea-today/10152/view.aspx
======
npk
What happens if you only have one idea?

~~~
transburgh
lol.....it better be a good one

~~~
davidw
I thought the idea was to be super focused on your one idea, which is why you
should jettison extraneous ones.

------
wschroter
if you only have one idea you've got bigger problems

